# venison dried beef



## pc farmer (Nov 5, 2014)

I dont know if many people even heard or made this.

In Pa, the Amish make some great dried beef.  Bear knows what I am talkin about.

We always sent venison hind quarters to them and they would cure and dry them for a huge amount of money.

So here I am trying my hand at it.

I got a doe over the weekend and kept the hind quarters for this project.

Cleaned them up and cut into 6 pieces.













IMG_20141105_182556096_zpsrfnm5dbi.jpg



__ pc farmer
__ Nov 5, 2014


















IMG_20141105_184022891_zpspt70vh6d.jpg



__ pc farmer
__ Nov 5, 2014






1/2 oz of TQ per lb and 2 heaping tablespoons of brown sugar in each one.

Thickest piece is 3 inch's so 12 days curing.













IMG_20141105_193217961_HDR_zpsffuprqli.jpg



__ pc farmer
__ Nov 5, 2014






Along with this.













IMG_20141101_193307730_zpszffnsvt8.jpg



__ pc farmer
__ Nov 5, 2014






http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/171753/bone-in-cured-and-smoked-chops

Gonna pull in 12 days and soak in water for a bit then smoke and dry it.


----------



## themule69 (Nov 6, 2014)

It should be good. I have never tried it so I look forward to seeing how it turns out.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 6, 2014)

Oh man Adam, I'am really paying close attention to this as I'd like to do this with some of my deer as well..... Looks awesome so far man !  Thumbs Up


----------



## leah elisheva (Nov 7, 2014)

Exciting!!!!!


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 19, 2014)

UPDATE

12 days has come.

Checked a couple pieces.













IMG_20141119_182541321_zpsf5ltuola.jpg



__ pc farmer
__ Nov 19, 2014


















IMG_20141119_182728611_zpsssvtacja.jpg



__ pc farmer
__ Nov 19, 2014






Cured all the way through.

Soaking in water overnight then smoking Saturday.


----------



## themule69 (Nov 19, 2014)

Adam it is going to be so good! Tell us what is the next step?

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 19, 2014)

Soaking in water til tomorrow night to get rid of the salt.  Then drying in the fridge till Saturday.  Then a long slow smoke till dried.


----------



## themule69 (Nov 19, 2014)

c farmer said:


> Soaking in water til tomorrow night to get rid of the salt. Then drying in the fridge till Saturday. Then a long slow smoke till dried.










  this is Wednesday! Now your talking Saturday before we see smoke!

Oh well


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 19, 2014)

Yup. Sorry.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 19, 2014)

c farmer said:


> UPDATE
> 
> 12 days has come.
> 
> ...



Lookin damn fine Adam !  Man, that's gonna be tasty stuff !

:beercheer:


----------



## disco (Nov 19, 2014)

The best part of smoking is the great food. The worst part is the wait. The best part of SMF, innovation like this. Waiting for the end product, Adam.

Disco


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 22, 2014)

And we are off.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 22, 2014)

c farmer said:


> And we are off.



Very cool Adam, now how long ya smokin & at what temp / IT ?  Sorry, probably didn't even give ya time to say before askin.......  I'am just really curious on this !    I will have to check your response when I get home from work tonite !  

Looks great man !  

:beercheer:


----------



## bluebombersfan (Nov 22, 2014)

Love to see how these turn out!


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 22, 2014)

3 hours in.


----------



## disco (Nov 22, 2014)

Looking very good!


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 22, 2014)

9 hours in and IT of 100-105













IMG_20141122_165651773_zpsrrpcdjyf.jpg



__ pc farmer
__ Nov 22, 2014


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 22, 2014)

Looking Good Adam!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	















Bear


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 22, 2014)

c farmer said:


> 9 hours in and IT of 100-105
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That looks so damned good Adam.....  Very nice man !

:beercheer:


----------



## themule69 (Nov 23, 2014)

c farmer said:


> 9 hours in and IT of 100-105
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It has been 18 hours since this post 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





? I see the pork loin is in the smoker now so whats going on with this?

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 23, 2014)

In the oven still drying.  IT 150


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 23, 2014)

Its getting dry.













IMG_20141123_154632446_zpsxrpupody.jpg



__ pc farmer
__ Nov 23, 2014


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 23, 2014)

Lookin good man !

:beercheer:


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 23, 2014)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Lookin good man !




I am ready for it to be done.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 23, 2014)

c farmer said:


> Its getting dry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's been a days project, literally !  LOL, But looks like fun !  How much longer ya think it has? Lookin awesome man!  

:points1:


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 23, 2014)

9 pm its gonna be done no matter what


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 23, 2014)

c farmer said:


> 9 pm its gonna be done no matter what



LOL, I'am sure it's been a fun project but ya kinda want to wrap it up !  

Ya slicing it & vac packin ?


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 23, 2014)

Done.   In the smoker at 9 am yesterday , in the oven at 9:30 pm yesterday and done at 6:30 pm today.  Someone will have to do the math for me.


----------



## themule69 (Nov 24, 2014)

c farmer said:


> 9 pm its gonna be done no matter what


It is done when it is done! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## themule69 (Nov 24, 2014)

c farmer said:


> Done. In the smoker at 9 am yesterday , in the oven at 9:30 pm yesterday and done at 6:30 pm today. Someone will have to do the math for me.


It looks very good. Lets see a sliced shot.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 24, 2014)

Maybe tonight it will get sliced.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 24, 2014)

Looks tasty Adam! Nice use of that venison!


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 24, 2014)

I didnt get it sliced but I whipped out my super sharp knife.  I had to try some.













IMG_20141124_182900034_zpsffqpo7t4.jpg



__ pc farmer
__ Nov 24, 2014


















IMG_20141124_182924609_zpszuf0srlk.jpg



__ pc farmer
__ Nov 24, 2014


















IMG_20141124_182933157_zpsrhgiwra0.jpg



__ pc farmer
__ Nov 24, 2014






This turned out perfect.  DRY like we like.  You can see how dry it is by the way the meat cracks when it is bent.

Gonna shave this super thin for SOS or just to snack on.

I got the idea from Bear..

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/101317/smoked-venison-dried-beef

All thou I changed the cook time, I used the same cure, brown sugar.

Thanks Bear.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 24, 2014)

Adam, you have my address right? I'll be waiting by the mailbox for my shipment of dried venison! 

Looks great!!!


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 24, 2014)

Thanks Case.

One thing is it shouldn't go bad til it gets there.

Its cured and dried.


----------



## snorkelinggirl (Nov 24, 2014)

Hey Adam!

I'm glad you gave me a heads-up about this fantastic post!  And great timing on this too, as my husband is heading off to deer camp next week.  With any luck he'll bring home a white-tail and I can try this out on one of the hind quarters.  Were these hindquarters deboned?  You did a really nice job on them, they look great. And I love the color on that dried venison!

I really enjoyed reading your post, thanks so much for sharing your process!  And great pictures, too.

Hope you have a very Happy Thanksgiving!

Clarissa


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 24, 2014)

Yes it was de boned.  Once deboned you kinda have chunks of muscles that I then seperated.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 24, 2014)

Nice job Adam, looks damn good !  Glad it turned out the way ya like it !

:points1:

:beercheer:


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 25, 2014)

That looks great and I am sure it has a nicer texture than taking to an IT of 180°F...JJ


----------



## themule69 (Nov 25, 2014)

c farmer said:


> I didnt get it sliced but I whipped out my super sharp knife.  I had to try some.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks GREAT! I could eat that all day.







Happy smoken.

David


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 25, 2014)

themule69 said:


> It looks GREAT! I could eat that all day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks David.

SOS for supper tonight.


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 25, 2014)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> That looks great and I am sure it has a nicer texture than taking to an IT of 180°F...JJ


Thanks Chef.


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 25, 2014)

THIS is the reason I wanted it dry.

Shaved on the #1 setting on my hobart slicer.













IMG_20141125_182534551_zps9avu5rz3.jpg



__ pc farmer
__ Nov 25, 2014






Hard to tell but it is THIN.













IMG_20141125_182707215_zpshj03facm.jpg



__ pc farmer
__ Nov 25, 2014


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 25, 2014)

Looks Great, Adam!!! I knew you wanted your super dry.

That'll be great for "Cream Chipped Beef on Toast".  

BTW: SOS is made with Ground Beef.

I never use mine for that. That's why I don't make mine quite as dry. I use mine for Sammies.

If you make it real dry & put it in a Sammy, it sucks all the moisture out of the bread, and the bread is stale within an hour. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





If you use it in a Sammy, really Load it with Mayo or MW if you prefer. That will help to keep the bread from drying out.

Bear


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 25, 2014)

Cream chipped beef over toast is what its all for.

Sorry for the wrong description.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 25, 2014)

c farmer said:


> Cream chipped beef over toast is what its all for.
> 
> Sorry for the wrong description.


I love that---I just don't use my more moist stuff for that. I use mine for sammies, because you can't buy it that moist. 

If I want Creamed Chipped Beef on Toast, I use the store bought stuff. Yours will be Perfect for that !!!

Enjoy, Buddy!!!

Bear


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 25, 2014)

Cant buy dried venison can you?


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Nov 25, 2014)




----------



## pc farmer (Nov 25, 2014)

oldschoolbbq said:


>



Sorry, no supper pics.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 25, 2014)

I want photos! Where's this chipped creamed SOS!!!


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 25, 2014)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> I want photos! Where's this chipped creamed SOS!!!



There is none.   I will get some next time.  Give me a month or so.  :biggrin:


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 25, 2014)

c farmer said:


> There is none.   I will get some next time.  Give me a month or so.  :biggrin:



Man thanks breaking the rules Super Mod! You should know better!!!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 26, 2014)

c farmer said:


> Cant buy dried venison can you?


As far as I know, not in Pennsylvania. Maybe some of these places that raise their own Deer do it.

There's even some Butcher shops around here that no longer will process hunter's deer, due to state health regs.

Bear


----------



## disco (Nov 26, 2014)

Man, this is a great thread that ended with a great looking venison. 







Disco


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 26, 2014)

Disco said:


> Man, this is a great thread that ended with a great looking venison.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Disco.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 26, 2014)

c farmer said:


> THIS is the reason I wanted it dry.
> 
> Shaved on the #1 setting on my hobart slicer.
> 
> ...



Looks just awesome Adam, very nice job on that whole smoke !  

:beercheer:

:points1:

:2thumbs:


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 26, 2014)

Thanks Justin.

It was a LONG smoke but I enjoyed it.


----------



## 365buckin (Dec 14, 2014)

I've never heard of dried veni.  Besides SOS what else would you use this for?  What is a sammy? Seems kinda like a very dry venison ham??????  Confused but love hearing new ways to use my deer..


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 14, 2014)

365buckin said:


> I've never heard of dried veni.  Besides SOS what else would you use this for?  What is a sammy? Seems kinda like a very dry venison ham??????  Confused but love hearing new ways to use my deer..


Since I mentioned my Sammies above, I better explain this one:

A Sammy is a Sandwich.

Dried Beef and American Cheese with Miracle Whip on white bread has always been my favorite "lunch-box" sammie. That's was my favorite sandwich to carry on construction jobs, Beth Steel jobs, and cabinetmaking jobs for over 30 years.
Just about every deer I ever shot had at least one hind quarter turned into "Venison Dried Beef" by one of our local butcher shops in SE Pennsylvania.

That's why I was glad I could start smoking my own Dried Beef & Venison Dried Beef when I got my smoker 5 years ago.

Bear


----------



## woodcutter (Mar 14, 2015)

Looks like it turned out very good!


----------



## iacraig (Mar 21, 2015)

Thanks for the informative post.  I make dried deer every year, but I use purchased kit for the seasonings. I might try to make my own mix next fall.  We use it for SOS, mini reubens & reuben dip, and a dill pickle & cream cheese dip.


----------



## dr k (Nov 2, 2019)

pc farmer said:


> In the oven still drying.  IT 150


After reading this thread and seeing where older pics from the old platform didn't appear that may have had chamber temps, what was the smoker temp for the 12 hours of smoke and oven temps that got you to 150 IT? (140-160?)


----------

